# Obsessive compulsive impact driver case.



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Got some neodymium magnets on ebay. Stupid strong. Can't even turn the box upside down and shake them out. I've always wanted to do a socket set on a wall this way-ever since teach had one in my auto shop class.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I need to stop reading here before I go broke!

That right there is a great idea!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wait until you use one of those drills and the ferrous metal chips stick to the magnetized drill...

That's gonna suck...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What? Who drills iron? Mostly tapcons/saber tooths/drop ins/sammys or a plethora of screws. You should see my screw box. Just as compulsive.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Here is how I know Redwood is old school. He calls them drills. Most would call them bits or drill bits. He probably calls what most call a drill a drill motor. The old school moniker is meant in the most sincere, respectful manner possible. A short time tooled up with tradesmen such as him would do any other tradesmen much benefit.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I bet red wipes lead! JUST KIDDING That's a great idea I had. Excepts maybe the magnets are too strong.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Durham makes these neat little boxes.


----------

